# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Encuesta

## Miguel Angel RB

Cenajo
Talave
Camarillas

----------


## Luján

Hola Miguel Angel, creo que te ha salido un poco mal la encuesta.

Si tienes dudas de cómo crear una, mándame un privado y te ayudaré.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Muchas gracias lujan pero creo que la que acabo de crear me ha salido bien

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias lujan pero creo que la que acabo de crear me ha salido bien


Sí que te ha salido bien, aunque no necesitabas abrir otro hilo, te bastaba con editar este.

Pero bueno, ya está allí.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Y como puedo borrar esta esque que en la encusta salga el nombre de tres embalses...

----------


## Luján

> Y como puedo borrar esta esque que en la encusta salga el nombre de tres embalses...


No entiendo del todo tu mensaje.
Para editar tus mensajes, tienes unos botones  en la parte inferior derecha de cada uno de ellos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

quiero decir borrar este tema que me ha salido muy mal la encuesta

----------


## Luján

> quiero decir borrar este tema que me ha salido muy mal la encuesta


No te preocupes. No hace falta borrarlo. Con que no se le haga caso basta.

----------

